# Database error



## Vostre Roy (Oct 3, 2012)

Dunno if I'm the only one, but I can't access the SSO's main forum page without getting this error:

The Sevenstring.org database has encountered a problem.

I can access all subforum and the chatroom though. I'm I the only one?


----------



## TheFashel12 (Oct 3, 2012)

same here


----------



## misingonestring (Oct 3, 2012)

Same for me


----------



## flexkill (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## AndreasD (Oct 3, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, been getting this all day too.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Oct 3, 2012)

i thought my comp was fucked or something. glad im not the only one...


----------



## Musza (Oct 3, 2012)

same here


----------



## Alex (Oct 3, 2012)

Fixed.

Did a hard server reboot earlier this morning and, apparently, a database table got corrupted in the process. Didn't know about it until recently. Sorry about that.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 3, 2012)

Alex said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Did a hard server reboot earlier this morning and, apparently, a database table got corrupted in the process. Didn't know about it until recently. Sorry about that.


 
All good, thanks for fixing it!


----------



## ihunda (Oct 3, 2012)

Alex said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Did a hard server reboot earlier this morning and, apparently, a database table got corrupted in the process. Didn't know about it until recently. Sorry about that.



Many thanks for making it work! I know it's not easy with such a high traffic forum, congrats!


----------

